# Land of Lincoln 7 Herf -- Hotel Poll



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Please let everyone know where you are staying.. The east coast boys (redbaron, myself, gts, raisin) are waiting to book our rooms, to find out where the majority of the people are staying..

I know of 4 different possibilities.. If you are staying at one of them, please select that hotel, and ALSO post rates and where you found that rate..

If you choose other, please define in a post


PLEASE!


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

all the hotels you have listed are just several minutes away from each other

if you are just interested in a place to sleep and not get bugs for as low a cost as possible
look into the pear tree,red roof and a microtel is also in the area that has a discount rate online

if you want a bit nicer try the other places 

also as there are no big events in town that weekend you might get a real nice room very cheap through priceline 40-45 bucks

as long as you stay on the east side or downtown area's your close and easy access to the herf location

k


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm at the HI Express. Booked it just in case I could make it and wound up with an unrefundable reservation. Stayed there last year and it was convenient, even tho I spent all of about 5 hours in the room LOL.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB said:


> *I'm at the HI Express.* Booked it just in case I could make it and wound up with an unrefundable reservation. Stayed there last year and it was convenient, even tho I spent all of about 5 hours in the room LOL.


Think how smart you will be Sunday!!


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

I have an opportunity for anyone who may be interested. There's a discount travel club in my area where I just bought some travel certificates for Springfield stays. I have 2 1-night stays at Comfort Suites and a 2-night stay at the State House Inn. Needless to say I have more than I need, although I could use one at the 2008 LOLH unless.... 

If someone wants to buy the Comfort Suites certificates, I would part with them for $49 and a cigar per night. However, I would like to lock this up ASAP so I know if my plans are A or B.

If your interested, please PM me and we'll get the ball rolling.

BTW, I stayed at Comfort Suites last year and it could not have gone smoother. I just like trying different things and the State House Inn deal came up so...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Think how smart you will be Sunday!!


Not very, after 5 hours and about 30 cigars :r


----------

